# What's a crimson marble fish?



## OhYesItsMe

It looks like a fancy goldfish (probably faintail). I saw it on monk apparently it lives 1-2 top it was the mr. Monk and the red herring episode season 3 episode 10. Is any of that true?


----------



## Betta man

deleted the double post. I have no clue about that. I tried googleing it, but it didn't find it.


----------



## lohachata

never heard of it....who the heck is mr. monk anyhow ???


----------



## snyderguy

LOL, it's a show.


----------



## OhYesItsMe

Yeah I like the show a lot I have the feeling it's made up or there ate a bazzilion different types of goldfish and maybe it's just a nick name for that type of goldfish. But wait it said 1-2 years well as I understand with bad care most goldfish last a week. I like goldfish and had some but they got to big and sold them. I think the best place for them is a pond. The place I get crickets sell a ton off different outdoor ponds I've gotta check it out some day but it gets too cold at winter and I don't want to get a giant tank for the winter unless they have an ultra heater.


----------



## Mikaila31

Goldfish or koi kinda go into a hibernation state in the winter if done correctly. They are cold blooded so cold water=slow metabolism= no food needed. I believe you need something to move the surface so the thing doesn't completely freeze over. Some people bring them inside over winter and keep them in large cheap water troughs.


----------



## Kimberly

Ahh my dream (or one of them ).. to have an outdoor pond with goldfish. Except my 'outdoor' pond is in my green house that is attached to the house.. Some day..


----------



## P.senegalus

Kimberly said:


> Ahh my dream (or one of them ).. to have an outdoor pond with goldfish. Except my 'outdoor' pond is in my green house that is attached to the house.. Some day..


I'd like to have a pond in a greenhouse too so I could have a tropical pond


----------

